# My grandson Won 1st prize!



## photo gal (Aug 15, 2005)

I didn't take these pictures my son did.  But this is my grandson Nico who came in first place in the 10 and under group in the Las Vegas Skateboarding championship.  He's 7 years old!!!!  

Thanks for looking!


----------



## Calliope (Aug 15, 2005)

Yeah!!!   


Congratulations and nice trophy!!!  Very cute little boy too!


----------



## aprilraven (Aug 15, 2005)

he is just gorgeous...pretty boy...very pretty....

and man, he must be good if he wins at 7......hang on, this kid will be top dog in the senior high stuff, i bet...


----------



## foxsgurl (Aug 15, 2005)

So cute.


----------



## Mansi (Aug 15, 2005)

wow congrats! cute grandkid you got there


----------



## Alison (Aug 15, 2005)

Congratulations to him! Sweet photos


----------



## John E. (Aug 17, 2005)

Hurray, he sure looks happy about the win, bravo. At 7yrs of age competing with 10yr. olds, that is a huge difference, he must be very good.


----------



## Raymond J Barlow (Aug 17, 2005)

he must be great for his age, with a bright future!

congrats to him from us!


----------



## Christie Photo (Aug 18, 2005)

We still get very excited when our little guy uses the toilet.  I can only imagine how it feels to see your little guy out and about, doing great things.


----------



## emo (Aug 18, 2005)

so nice he got a new Status deck


----------



## Chiller (Aug 19, 2005)

:cheer:  :cheer: Very cool... Congrats. !!!


----------

